# Solubility of Compounds



## powders101 (Dec 26, 2011)

*Arimidex*: Anastrozole is an off-white powder with a molecular weight of 293.4. Anastrozole has moderate aqueous solubility (0.5 mg/mL at 25°C); solubility is independent of pH in the physiological range. Anastrozole is freely soluble in methanol, acetone, ethanol, and tetrahydrofuran, and very soluble in acetonitrile.

*Cialis*: Tadafil is practically insoluble in water. It is only freely soluble in solvents such as dimethylsulfoxide and dimethylformamide.

*Clomid*: Clomiphene citrate is a white to pale yellow, essentially odorless, crystalline powder. It is freely soluble in methanol, soluble in ethanol; slightly soluble in acetone, water, and chloroform; and insoluble in ether.

*Viagra*: Sildenafil citrate is a white to off-white crystalline powder with a solubility of 3.5 mg/ml in water and a molecular weight of 666.7.

*Femara*: Letrozole is a white to yellowish crystalline powder, practically odorless, freely soluble in dichloromethane, slightly soluble in ethanol, and practically insoluble in water. It has a molecular weight of 285.31, empirical formula C17H11N5 and a melting range of 184o C-185o C.

*Propecia*: Finasteride is 4-azaandrost-1-ene-17-carboxamide,N-(1,1-dimethylethyl)-3-oxo-,(5a,17b)-. The empirical formula of finasteride is C23H36N2O2 and its molecular weight is 372.55. Finasteride is a white crystalline powder with a melting point near 250°C. It is freely soluble in chloroform and in lower alcohol solvents but is practically insoluble in water.

*Nolvadex*: Tamoxifen citrate has a molecular weight of 563.62, the pKa' is 8.85, the equilibrium solubility in water at 37°C is 0.5 mg/ml

*Formestane*: is a second-generation aromatase inhibitor. Synonyms: Lentaron; 4-hydroxyandrostenedione; 4-Hydroxyandrost-4-ene-3,17-dione. Physical Description:
Molecule Weight: 302.4126. Appearance: grey white crystalline powder. Solubility: easily soluble in chloroform, slightly soluble in alcohol and carbinol.


----------

